# Welche Auflösung benutzt ihr?



## Ludercross (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
da über die SuFu keine richtige Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden hab (hab mich auch nicht wirklich angestrengt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), stelle ich jetzt einfach mal die Frage:

*Welche Auflösung benutzt ihr auf dem Desktop?*

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg

Edit:

*TFT oder Röhre?*


----------



## CroWeD (31. Juli 2008)

Ludercross schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da über die SuFu keine richtige Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden hab (hab mich auch nicht wirklich angestrengt
> 
> 
> ...



1280x1024

Das ist die Vorgegeben Auflösung meines Monitors und ist absolut aureichend für mich.

Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 931c 19"


----------



## Ronas (31. Juli 2008)

1280x1024 ergibt bei mir mit ner 61er geforce und  2gb ram immer flüssige 30-40 frames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Ronas


----------



## SixNight (31. Juli 2008)

Auflösung von Desktop oder WoW ? 

Solltest vllt. dazu schreiben


----------



## Eed (31. Juli 2008)

Spiel-Monitor: 1280x1024 19" TFT

Surf-Monitor: 1024x768 15" TFT


----------



## Streikilein (31. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Auflösung von Desktop oder WoW ?
> 
> Solltest vllt. dazu schreiben



hat er???


----------



## SixNight (31. Juli 2008)

Streikilein schrieb:


> hat er???


sry sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm grad vonner party grad bissel verplant

also hab 1680 x 1050 habn 22 zoll bildschirm irgend ein von LG ka welches model ^^


----------



## Loozer (31. Juli 2008)

LCD hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


22" Wide also 1680x1050


----------



## FragL (31. Juli 2008)

1280 x 800 fehlt leider. Die nutze ich als "Laptop-Freizeitspieler". Und TFT natürlich, Lappi mit Röhre wurd wohl ziemlich scheiße aussehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludercross (31. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> sry sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Macht ihm keinen Vorwurf, ich habs nach editiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## SixNight (31. Juli 2008)

Ludercross was mich z.b interessiert was du immom used 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :-P


----------



## Ludercross (31. Juli 2008)

Ich benutzte einen 22" TFT von Samsung (Syncmaster 226BW) mit der Auflösung 1680x1050.


----------



## Hinack (31. Juli 2008)

1680x1050 auf nem TFT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollover (31. Juli 2008)

22" wide 1680x1050 ....

... und wenn meine Frau keine serien schaut aufm TV mit 1920x1080 (42")   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (31. Juli 2008)

Ludercross schrieb:


> Ich benutzte einen 22" TFT von Samsung (Syncmaster 226BW) mit der Auflösung 1680x1050.



habe den Gleichen.. sehr zu empfehlen natürlich auch mit der Auflösung 1680x1050 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2008)

1280x1024 und TFT. Logo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

1680x1050  22'' Widescreen


----------



## Gen91 (31. Juli 2008)

1920x1200 24 Zoll Widescreen^^  und noch nen 19 Zoller, aber an nem anderen PC, zähle ich also nich mit


----------



## Möpi (31. Juli 2008)

800x600 low settings und trotzdem nur 9fps in shat (hätte mehr von der 5500 erwartet *g)


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

2 bildschirme
1280 x 1024 nummer 1 und der ander weis gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaubs auch so ^^
so eingestellt aufm 19zoll gibts in wow 80-200 fps je nach ort .. also von dem her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok kann auch auf 20 gehen wenn ich noch wc3 nebenbei versuch zu zocken xD)


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Game PC:

3x 22" Bildschirme

Auflösung 3840x1024 sowohl zum zocken als auch auf dem Desktop

Ich warte ja darauf, das irgend wann die Box mit der Auflösung 4800x1200 kommt.


alter PC:

1280x1024 und 1280x768


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

dachte mir fast wiso noch keiner 3x angekreuz hat hmm ah qonix noch nid hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm atm hab ich auf meinem pult aufer arbeit 5 bildschirme nur keiner angesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zählt das auch? ;P


----------



## Mondryx (31. Juli 2008)

Also mir recht mein einer 22" vollkommen. So ne Auflösung von 1680x1050 macht schon was her wenn man voher auf nem 17" spielen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

Ein TFT und eine Röhre nebendran, beide auf 1280x1024.


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dachte mir fast wiso noch keiner 3x angekreuz hat hmm ah qonix noch nid hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Problem an dem ganzen ist nur, wenn man einer der ersten ist die so etwas haben darf man erst mal mit den ganzen Fehlern kämpfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber jetzt sollte ich dann alles ausgemertzt haben. Heute Abend kann ich ihn wieder abholen.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Juli 2008)

2 Bildschirme. 2 mal 1280x1024. Einmal Röhre und einmal TFT.


----------



## Badwitch22 (31. Juli 2008)

800X600 mein pc is nähmlich nich der beste !!! ach ja ich hab n monitor flachbild von mbo !!!


----------



## Greeki (31. Juli 2008)

1920x1200 auf einem Samsung 24"TFT (wide)

Manchmal steck ich noch einen 19" TFT von gericom an damit ich nebenbei IRC/Surfen kann. (1280x1024)


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

1024x768

mehr schafft meine gurke von monitor net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab' auch 1024x768.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (31. Juli 2008)

mh ich hab auffer arbeit nen 15'' mit 480 x640 glaube ich xD

ging leider nicht zum anwählen ^^

zu hause hab ich nen 17'' röhren schirm mit 800x600


----------



## Ludercross (31. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Game PC:
> 
> 3x 22" Bildschirme
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oha, nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## luXz (31. Juli 2008)

Röhre ftw, haben denn nurnoch so wenig Röhre???^^


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Ludercross schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, musste auch lange darauf sparen.


----------



## ThoWeib (31. Juli 2008)

Privat 1280 * 1024 TFT

Dienstlich: 1600 * 1200 nebst 1280*1024, jeweils TFT. Doppelschirm ist schon was feines, nur leider ist daheim der Schreibtisch zu klein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elazaar (1. August 2008)

2 Bildschirme

TFT 22" Widescreen also 1680x1050 + ein ziemlich alter 19" Röhre (nur zum Winamp, icq, skype ect. verwalten während dem zocken.)


----------



## Kindgenius (1. August 2008)

19 Zoll Wide Screen, 1440x900.
Ne etwas komische Auflösung, ich weiß ^^


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

22 Zoll TFT. 1680*1050 - total ungewohnt wenn man Jahre auf einem 17 Zoller spielt. Mein alter TFT derzeit noch nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## Haxxler (1. August 2008)

Wieso gibts bei der Umfrage keine 1600x1200? Oder bin ich der Einzige der das benutzt? ^^

PS: Röhre ftw!


----------



## Carcharoth (1. August 2008)

nen 17" Röhrenmoni mit 1024x768 für IRC/Browser/Winamp/Teamspeak
nen 22" Widescreen TFT mit 1680x1050 für WoW *sabber* ^^


----------



## -Agrippa- (1. August 2008)

1024x768 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (1. August 2008)

Zocken 23" wide 1920x1200 
und daneben steht nen 19 zoll TFT Touchscreen aus dem Industriebereich ein absolut geiles Teil !!


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

1280*1024@19"TFT Samsung SyncMaster 920n


----------



## Tassy (3. August 2008)

1280x1024 @ 17" TFT
1280x1024 @ 19" Röhre



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. August 2008)

In der Abstimmung fehlt 1600x1200 :O

Momentan nutze ich aufgrund Platzmangel nur meinen Widescreen TFT auf 1680x1050, aber mien Zweitmonitor ist eine 19" Röhre und läuft dann auf 1600x1200.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Hab mit meinem TFT-Monitor die Auflösung 1280x1024. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> nen 17" Röhrenmoni mit 1024x768 für IRC/Browser/Winamp/Teamspeak
> nen 22" Widescreen TFT mit 1680x1050 für WoW *sabber* ^^


Dito, nur ist mein 17"er auch noch ein TFT - wenn auch kein besonders neuer ^^


Ben86rockt schrieb:


> 19 zoll TFT Touchscreen


Nice, need  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (20. Februar 2009)

1920x1200 24" Wide


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2009)

1280x1024 maximal auflösung


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Wasn das grade für ne umfragenpest?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (20. Februar 2009)

1680x1050
TFT


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

2x 22Zoll TFT mit 1900 auf 900


----------



## M_of_D (20. Februar 2009)

1920 * 1200  24"  Widescreen


----------



## For-Free (20. Februar 2009)

1680x1050
22 " Widescreen TFT


----------



## Rednoez (20. Februar 2009)

1280x1024 for Life!^^

Mein TFT Monitor war schon ein paar mal im Arsch,hab ihn aber durch meine überragenden Reparraturskills (Aufschrauben,Kontakte nachgucken,überall dranklopfen xD) wieder repariert.


...nun gut,das Bild ist zwar total dunkel...aber hey,immernoch besser als so nen Röhren-Oschi aufm Schreibtisch.


----------



## Vartez (20. Februar 2009)

1440*900

einfach nur cool ^^ beomm aber nächste woche 

einen mit 1920*1200  weilder hier recht gut geschrotet is xD


----------

